# Apartments on Rent listed on Trademe.NZ



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi

There are several apartments listed for rentals on Trademe.nz with their weekly rentals given therein.

I wanted to know if these rents are final or generally the real estate agencies/owners are willing to negotiate the rent ?

I have no idea about the local customs & hence this question as I don't want to embarrass the agent or myself, if negotiation on the advertised rent is generally not encouraged

Thanks for advising


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I wouldn't say negotiation is encouraged but neither would I say it is frowned upon.

It's a buyers or renters market out there so why not negotiate.

We negotiated with our initial rental via email from the UK before we arrived.
We also negotiated in person with our current landlord prior to signing the tenancy agreement and continue to do so to reduce our future outgoings where we can.

We didn't feel at all embarrassed and we never felt the landlords thought we were out of order to negotiate costs.


----------



## shravank30 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.

If possible, can you tell me, In % terms, how much were you able to reduce the rent from the starting quote, just to get an idea of the savings I can expect?
Of course I fully understand that your case cannot be a benchmark for others, but may give me a rough idea

1 more help, if possible.
Is there any standard leasing agreements for the apartments or each agency/Landlord will have their own agreement terms & conditions ?

In case they have individual terms & conditions, are there any specific clauses I should look out for which should not be a part of the agreement or vice versa clauses which should surely be in the agreement to protect my rights as well ?

Thanks for advising


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

I personally say that negotiating a rent was the exception rather than the norm - and you wouldn't get a huge discount.

Let's put it this way - I have a rental property which I put on the market for market rate when i need a new tenant. Therefore I generally expect to get what I ask. I might consider $5 per week discount, but no more.


----------



## lisamct (Nov 29, 2009)

I think it can also depend on where your looking to rent. 
My experience of renting in Auckland is that there are many people looking to rent the same place. My last rental was opened up for an hour for an open home type thing for prospective tenants, over 30 people turned up and there were over 20 applications put in so if your not willing to pay the full advertised rent there's pretty much always someone else who is.


----------

